# So, how many of you noticed a power outage in Burnaby last night?



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Fortunately my wife noticed and woke me up in the middle of the night just after I finally fell asleep to let me know the power was out. After a couple of minutes, convinced myself to get up and plug my Hydor Koralia Mag8 pump into the backup battery pack so the main tank would still have circulation. Fortunately, less than 2 hours later, power came back on just before 6am. Unplugged the HK, replugged it back into the outlet, cleaned out & restarted my skimmer & everything seems to have come through without a hitch (knock on wood). 

I, on the other hand, have a tonne of work but haven't slept yet and its already past 6 in the morning. Which likely means I'll be less than fully productive today. Yeah!!! Of course this happens on the busiest week of work this school term. Argh

Now to try to get some sleep before I start editing papers again.

Nightie night everyone.

Anthony


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Anytime they're forecasting strong winds, I hope for the best. But no power outage here in North/Central Burnaby.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't think ours went out either, altho I was sure it would. Hope you can get caught up on the sleep Anthony.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Just woke up. Finally got to bed around 8, so 6 hours. At this time of year, with my work load, 6 hours is a good nights sleep.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

For that hour I don't think I notice but I know mine power didn't went out because my computer still on. Knock on wood as I don't want to use my back up generator yet.


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

I was still up and definately no power fail here David.
I didn't get to sleep until after 7am.
Anthony, glad to hear all is good.
Our power has only gone out twice in 16 years. Once for a short while, but the second time David may remember...if he lived on this street then that is...it was out from after dinner until I got up for work the next morning. Thankfully we didn't have fish then.
If it wasn't for the gas fireplace we woulda froze.
My new Vortechs will be getting a DIY battery backup and charger


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

When I called BCHydro on the cell during the outage, they said it was a broken tree branch that knocked out power in my neighbourhood. No biggie, but it messed up my day that's for sure.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

i didnt feel anything..and i was up all night till 8 am, my friend down the block also said the power went out
how ever, my water from the tap was running brown for an hour or two


----------

